# What kind of idiot puts a snowplow on a....



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

.....Stainz? (well, besides me)


A fellow in Canada was nice enough to sell me a plow that he thought was made to fit the LGB Mogul, for $20. I was still procrastina... err thinking on how I was going to do the Climax roof this afternoon when the box arrived. -- Distractions and tangents are always more interesting than what you should be doing anyway









I don't HAVE a mogul anymore, it was rather too big for my layout and I needed the cash, but I DO have the much loved (abused?) 2017D that I got off Stan Cedarleaf and Americanized even more. It was here - and let's just say I'm not a real big fan of "Wild West" wooden cow catchers anyway...

First I removed the pilot from the Stainz. It isn't hard, you just unscrew the smokestack, pull it upwards about an inch, then pull the pilot out. I cut the mount off just behind the beam, then had another idea and wished I hadn't. I also mis-measured and cut the snowplow bracket off a smidge short as well... 2 goobers in less than 10 minutes!.... Anyway, I used a dremel to mill pilot beam reliefs in the plow itself, then used basswood to make a new beam, and I cut a piece of balsa to fit in the gap against the cylinder saddle, so it's not obvious unless you look real close that I screwed up....




The plow, as seen from underneath, featuring my 'jerry rigged' mounts









90 minutes from start to finish and it was on the Stainz, it needs a few bits and some weathering to blend it in better. I decided that, since on my present layout it is always June, the shiny bare metal look was out of place. The face of the plow is Raw Umber, I think it's a pretty fair match for old rust, the back and brackets are SC Black to try to match the weathered black on the 2017 (I need to go a bit darker). Will it actually plow? The 2017 is heavy, has 2 motors, 10 pick ups, and 8 wheel drive.... the only question is if the tab on the mounting bracket would stand the strain.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Side view. It doesn't look THAT oversized and silly, does it? Or should I trim about 1/4" off the top edge?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

I think it looks just fine. I wouldn't cut any off the top of the plow, t'were it me. Nice job! Thanks for the pixes & tips.

Les


----------



## cudak888 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've never seen a Staniz look better. 

-Kurt


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good to me. As they say it's your RR make and run what turns your bibbie. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Personally, I _like _it!! It seems to even out the proportions somehow...


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree, I think it looks great as it is and would not trim it at all. Good job! 
John


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I have another, larger pilot plow (made for a bug mauler, actually) that I'm going to put on the c-12 bash as well. Does anybody have a pic showing how all the bracing on these thngs is supposed to look? I find it unlikely that something subject to the kind of stresses a plow gets would just be a single curved piece of boiler plate hanging there all by itself


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Found some info on this plow. It was made by a place called Master Caster in Portland Oregon (anybody know if they are still around?), and was actually made to screw on in place of the pilot assembly on a Big Hauler. 

Edit: BTW, I finally found some drawings of the underside bracing, and have included them for your edification..









http://members.kos.net/sdgagnon/sp08.jpg 








http://members.kos.net/sdgagnon/sp09.jpg


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Looks good to me!


----------

